
Can you suggest some companies I can apply for event management jobs? - sarahho
I am studying in Event Management and I have been graduated.
======
cindykwan
You can apply jobs in the global companies such as Pico. It is a well known
event marketing company that offers many job opportunities world wide. You can
apply for project assistant. For your reference, you can visit
[http://www.pico.com/en/people/join_us.php](http://www.pico.com/en/people/join_us.php)

------
NetTechM
Event management as in, Network Security?

